# Boss Plow Mount on 2013 GMC Sierra Denali HD?



## Justinjj2004 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone Im newer to the website I must say I love how helpfull everyone is. I just purchased a new 2013 GMC Sierra Denali HD 2500. Im looking to put a boss VXT on it this fall. Im wondering if any one has pictures of the plow mount on the front of the truck. My hope is I can do this without completely cuting off most of the front bumper. Any help is appreciated. Thanks Justin


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

scott3430 has a 2013 Z71 Chevy thats cut fairly nice for his XT. I wouldn't think of a Boss on a truck that expensive, I'd go Western or Fisher for the less bulky mount.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

dito a boss mount will distroy the lower bumper it will all need to be cut out.. with my western on my 2011 I remove the lowest vallance completly cut 2. 5''inch slots for the receivers (where the tow hooks are) and come summer put the lowest valance back on... can hardly tell theres a plow mount


----------



## adegiulio (Oct 22, 2006)

That Wideout is a pretty slick setup, I've never seen it before. What did that run you? Have you had any issues with the additional moving parts?


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Hysert;1641521 said:


> dito a boss mount will distroy the lower bumper it will all need to be cut out.. with my western on my 2011 I remove the lowest vallance completly cut 2. 5''inch slots for the receivers (where the tow hooks are) and come summer put the lowest valance back on... can hardly tell theres a plow mount


That is total BS! Simply remove the lower valance and install the mount in the lowest position and there is no cutting or trimming!!! The Western and all the others require cutting! I am not a Boss fan boy but I will call it like it is.


----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

SMiller;1654480 said:


> That is total BS! Simply remove the lower valance and install the mount in the lowest position and there is no cutting or trimming!!! The Western and all the others require cutting! I am not a Boss fan boy but I will call it like it is.


I would be interested to see what this looks like. I am considering putting my Boss on my 2008.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

2013 boss install - bad pics, was taking pics to show wings. I'll take some close-ups when I get a chance.Didn't cut much if I remember correctly.The plastic thingy was compressed up by the push plates.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144397&page=41


----------



## snowpushinglimo (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is my boss vxt mount pic. It looks quite clean and was not a hack job.


----------

